# Fell through the deck joists Today



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I got sore just reading the thread title. Another vote for Aleve here; it's about as good as it gets.

At least you didn't land straddling a joist.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Dangit man, glad you weren't hurt worse. 2 Aleve is about the strongest I ever take. A hot tub will help some.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

See if you can get your hands on some Demerol, Oxycontin or Percocet, that will do the trick...Just don't enjoy them to much. 

I hope you Feel better!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Did you leave a loose board and step on the end?

Been there...

Only cure it time....or suicide...I choose the former.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Epsom salts are pretty amazing.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

You got lucky. I know a guy that hooked his jaw on the way down. He looked like he had the mumps for a month.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

did that recently..stepped on the end of a short piece of decking that was between joist..i told myself before hand not to do it but i did

didn't take anything for it..just sucked it up cause i'm a man..:whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

There is a heat/ cold treatment that works very well to treat the bruising, my son is very involved with sports and the trainers use it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Did you leave a loose board and step on the end? Been there... Only cure it time....or suicide...I choose the former.


I'll tell you last night I was hoping someone would just shoot me like you would a horse! Right behind the ear!


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

Cali - Witch Hazel applied topically, helps with bruising. Highly recommend it. I find it makes bruises go away much quicker for me. Also gives a kind of cooling sensation when it's first applied.

It's sold in the drug stores here, but I did find it somewhat harder to find abroad. 

Good luck, and take-er easy!


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope this wasn't on an existing deck in MV ?

One of my old customers was asking me about redoing his deck, rotten would be an understatement, I referred them to you about a week and a half ago.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll tell you last night I was hoping someone would just shoot me like you would a horse! Right behind the ear!


Which ear -ya got a preference?:blink:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Which ear -ya got a preference?:blink:


Just split the difference:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> I hope this wasn't on an existing deck in MV ? One of my old customers was asking me about redoing his deck, rotten would be an understatement, I referred them to you about a week and a half ago.


Thanks for the reference, this job is in Fullerton. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> I hope this wasn't on an existing deck in MV ? One of my old customers was asking me about redoing his deck, rotten would be an understatement, I referred them to you about a week and a half ago.


Not sure which customer your talking about here, I get about 10 or 15 calls a week.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll tell you last night I was hoping someone would just shoot me like you would a horse! Right behind the ear!


I guess I will do it for him.

I think I am the closest in proximity to him anyway.

Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Didn't realize it but I also have a 4" bruise to the left of my knee and one on my wrist. The good news is I forgot all about my regular back pain.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hate to pull this card on ya Cali but it needs to be done.......it didn't happen WITHOUT PICS!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hate to pull this card on ya Cali but it needs to be done.......it didn't happen WITHOUT PICS!!! :laughing:


I thought about that but it's too close to my ass. :laughing:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, you already know what I would prescribe don't you. :laughing:

Sorry this happened to you. Hope your pain is better this weekend. Don't forget the old fashion Epson salt bath for any muscle soreness. It's such a huge help. 

I had two weeks in your neck of the woods. I forgot how beautiful California was. The ocean was fantastic and the drive up the coast was so great. Pleasantly surprised that it hasn't changed as much as I feared it would. Except downtown Huntington.


----------

